# Help! Angelfish with large sore!



## engarman07 (Dec 11, 2010)

My angelfish has a large open sore on the side of its face. I believe that it was attacked by a clown loach, which has since been removed from the tank. The open sore is not healing at all, and is getting larger. I am unsure of what to do. Attached is a picture of the sore! 










Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks like the gill plate has been ripped away?


----------

